# convent of our Lady, northampton oct 2010



## MD (Oct 12, 2010)

the convent of our lady is in northampton, set in a lovely surroundings of an old house 
the place boasts a small school and chapel.. anyway on with some pictures..
main house 





staircase




bedside meeting 




another staircase in another hall




fireplace 





some more on my flickr


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 12, 2010)

Now thats a empty building - looks amazing.
Great find


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 12, 2010)

staircase aint bad


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 12, 2010)

Its a good looking place mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice MD, staircase is very close to Potters Manors. Lovely find.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 13, 2010)

Ooooh..........this is lovely, Matt 
Love the second shot with the light coming down the stairs.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2010)

Lovely building. Fabulous find there. Cheers.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic pics, really love that lighting!! 
Looks a real nice explore.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the look of this place.
Looks a good explore.


----------



## MD (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks for all the replies 
it had lovely lighting in the hall and was my favourite part of the building


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Potters Manor-esque Mr Donut,and nicely unchavved too


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgeous building and the staircase...wow


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely pics, it looks a great place. Lovely staircase!


----------



## highcannons (Oct 25, 2010)

I remember delivering stuff to this place ages ago!


----------

